# Paint Question



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anyone know if Microsoft Paint can crop pictures? I tried to crop a picture but everytime I highlight it and click cut, it cuts out the main picture & keeps the background. So simple to do, yet so not easy for me hehe. :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

It doesn't exactly have a crop feature, but there's a way to do it. Draw your selector square around the area you want to keep, then right click and select "copy to" - save your file wherever you want. It will only let you save it as a bmp file, but you can reopen the bmp in paint and then save it as a jpg. A couple of steps, but it's pretty quick to do. Good luck!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I will try it tomorrow when I'm on the desktop. Thanks Jessica


----------

